# Tire clearance?



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm looking for info on a new fixie... one with plenty of tire clearance. A bit of background: I've ridden lots of different fixies over the years, some purpose-built, some converted. Most recently I had a Filmore (loved it) and before that, three separate Steamrollers (loved them, too, but not as much as the Filmore). Before that, you name it.

What I'm looking for is a new (or lightly used) fixie frame that rides like a road bike (not a track bike) AND has plenty of tire clearance (like the Steamroller). Should have 120mm spacing, don't care if it has eyelets for racks, should take at least one waterbottle cage, should also be drilled for brakes front/rear. 

What I'm not looking for is some sort of monstercross or touring rig that happens to have horizontal dropouts or track ends. I'm primarily looking for something to do base miles on (with a fair bit of dirt road riding), thus the desire to be able to mount big tires. But, I will also very likely mount brakes and run a freewheel to do a training crit or two on it, thus the road bike geometry concern. 

I already know the Steamroller will work just fine, but I'm wondering if there aren't other options. Anyone know of any frames out there that'll fit what I'm after?

TIA!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Salsa Casseroll? Cross-check?


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

rcnute said:


> Salsa Casseroll? Cross-check?


Thought about those, but neither meets my criteria. Casseroll essentially a touring bike and the Cross-check, well, it's a cross bike w/ horizontal dropouts.


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

I think you are ready for a custom. They really don't cost that much more than any of the better off the shelf steeds. Heck, you can readily get a fully customized fixed for $2,500. Of course, the sky's the limit but with a little shopping and some trade-offs you can knock that number down to $1,700 and have all your core desires met. I personally have no idea why anyone spends more than $1,500 on an off the shelf fixed unless there is sentimental value (like a long standing desire to own a very specific model) attached. That doesn't sound like your case. I say custom. Maybe $800 for the frame and match that with parts. You'll never regret it.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Milwaukee Orange One?

I don't know about the clearance on a Delancey (or whatever it is called next year) or a Paddywagon, but they might be worth a look.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*Bianchi San Jose*

The Bianchi San Jose is essentially a fixed/SS cyclocross bike. Mine came with 700x32 tires, with plenty of clearance for wider tires. It's a cyclocross type frame in that the brake cables are routed along the top of the top tube and the top tube has a flattened shape for shouldering. It's a bit on the heavy side, and I ride it in SS mode, preferring my other fixie for FG mode.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Origin8 Del Pasado..room for 35c tires

http://store.citygrounds.com/store/product/4821/Origin8-Del-Pasado-Track-Frameset/

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fc4f93f&itemid=400078871624&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

oldfixguy said:


> I think you are ready for a custom. They really don't cost that much more than any of the better off the shelf steeds. Heck, you can readily get a fully customized fixed for $2,500. Of course, the sky's the limit but with a little shopping and some trade-offs you can knock that number down to $1,700 and have all your core desires met. I personally have no idea why anyone spends more than $1,500 on an off the shelf fixed unless there is sentimental value (like a long standing desire to own a very specific model) attached. That doesn't sound like your case. I say custom. Maybe $800 for the frame and match that with parts. You'll never regret it.


Custom??? No way in heaven or hell I'd pay for a custom fixie frame as long as they're still making Steamrollers for under $400. I'm not looking for something all that special or all that exotic. Just a fixie frame w/ road geometry and tire clearance for something larger than a 700x28. Given that there are lots of fixie frames out there that I'm not familiar with, I'm hoping someone can point me to a reasonable, low cost option besides the venerable Steamroller.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Origin8 Del Pasado..room for 35c tires
> 
> http://store.citygrounds.com/store/product/4821/Origin8-Del-Pasado-Track-Frameset/
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fc4f93f&itemid=400078871624&ff4=263602_263622


Great suggestion. Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

filtersweep said:


> Milwaukee Orange One?
> 
> I don't know about the clearance on a Delancey (or whatever it is called next year) or a Paddywagon, but they might be worth a look.


Oh, yeah... I forgot about the Orange One. Looks almost perfect for my needs. I wonder if it's worth the extra $$$ to get a 4130 frame built by Waterford vs a 4130 frame built in Taiwan?


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

Also the VooDoo Agwe is a great frame with canti posts and loads of tire clearance -


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Bikesdirect Kilo WT for a cheapo option? I'm considering one, but will likely end up with the ss cross frame if I go the BD route for my winter commuter.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

m_s said:


> Bikesdirect Kilo WT for a cheapo option? I'm considering one, but will likely end up with the ss cross frame if I go the BD route for my winter commuter.


Great tip. Thx.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Probably not. Its just that you mentioned that you wanted something that is not a Steamroller--- made me think you didn't care about cost.



yo mamma said:


> Oh, yeah... I forgot about the Orange One. Looks almost perfect for my needs. I wonder if it's worth the extra $$$ to get a 4130 frame built by Waterford vs a 4130 frame built in Taiwan?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

m_s said:


> Bikesdirect Kilo WT for a cheapo option? I'm considering one, but will likely end up with the ss cross frame if I go the BD route for my winter commuter.



Thanks for the recommendation
and the Kilo WT is about my favorite SS/FG - and a better spec'd bike than most $800 units IMO

However, for the budget minded a WideTire Windsor called the Timeline will go up later this week - with 32c tires and $300 delivered


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

filtersweep said:


> Probably not. Its just that you mentioned that you wanted something that is not a Steamroller--- made me think you didn't care about cost.


It's not so much that I'm looking for something that's not a Steamroller, but rather that I'm looking for options. After posting the other message, I noticed a couple of interesting points: The Orange One has a geometry that's slightly more to my liking, i.e. slightly longer chainstays and a front end geometry that's more 'road'-like. The Steamroller is a tad steeper and has a very short offset fork. Also, the Steamroller has a fairly consistent diameter tubeset in the main triangle. The Orange One has a slightly oversized downtube, which _should_ make it a tad stiffer. The Orange One is almost identical, geometry-wise, to the Lemond Fillmore, which is a great riding, great handling bike. If the darn things had a bit more tire clearance, I'd get another one of them. I may still go that way, if I can find one of the older ones (the True Temper ones) and just accept that 700x28 is my limit on tire size.

In the grand scheme of things, the Orange One is a bit more expensive, but not by all that much. I'm leaning more and more to the Orange One.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Clearance, schmearance... found a great deal on a complete '05 Fillmore (one of the last True Temper versions) that I couldn't pass up. I had one last year, sold it, regretted it almost immediately. Well, now I have another one. BTW, I'm taking all the original parts off it, so if anyone needs/wants Bontrager 'track' wheels (flip/flop rear hub), a Bontrager track/single speed crank w/ BB, or whatever, let me know.

Thanks to all for your input!

S.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

yo mamma said:


> Clearance, schmearance... found a great deal on a complete '05 Fillmore (one of the last True Temper versions) that I couldn't pass up. I had one last year, sold it, regretted it almost immediately. Well, now I have another one. BTW, I'm taking all the original parts off it, so if anyone needs/wants Bontrager 'track' wheels (flip/flop rear hub), a Bontrager track/single speed crank w/ BB, or whatever, let me know.
> 
> Thanks to all for your input!
> 
> S.


If the price is right (and by right, I mean REALLY cheap), PM me.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

If he doesn't want them, pm _me_


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

A few folks have expressed interest in the wheels/tires that came on the Lemond Fillmore I just bought. Well, I just got the bike and they are in much better shape than I was expecting and are nicer than expected, too. I'm tempted to keep 'em, but they aren't as nice as the other fixie wheels I already have, so I guess I'll sell 'em. 

You can check out my ad on craigslist: http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/1511905423.html

If you contact me through this forum instead of craigslist, please note that I'll include the shipping in the lower 48.


----------

